# american bulldogs vs game pitbulls



## american bulldog

*american bulldogs vs game pitbulls / I LOVE ALL BULLY BREEDS*

PERFORMANCE TYPE AMERICAN BULLDOGS






































PITBULLS SHOULD NOT B OVER A 100 POUNDS IF SO IT IS A MIX

GAME BRED TRUE PITBULLS 

















AMERICAN BULLY IS A MIX OF PITBULL STAFF AMERICAN BULLDOG BULLMASTIFF ENGLISH BULLDOGS AND DOGUE DE BORDEAUX NEO MASTIFF






















THIS DOG AT THE BOTTOM IS BEING SOLD AS A REAL PITBULL BUT IS OVER 1OO POUNDS LOOKS LIKE A DOGUE DE BORDEAUX PITBULL MIX 2 ME


----------



## cane76

Have you made a introduction yet?
Its best to start there and if you have then o.k.
We know what a game bred dog is,but a game ab,how can you call a ab game?
Performance type does not equall game.


----------



## american bulldog

no i have not and the american bulldogs in these pics are scott johnson hybrids
large athletic type bulldog used 4 protection hog hunting and yes fighting


----------



## american bulldog

i own 3 american bulldogs and ive grown up wit pits both are wonderful breed
but i just lean 2 the american bulldogs more there size strenght and drive a very 
agile athletic dog 4 there size im thinkin about getting a pitbull but wut bloodline
i dont want a bully but a nice size pure breed pitbull


----------



## smokey_joe

american bulldog said:


> no i have not and the american bulldogs in these pics are scott johnson hybrids
> large athletic type bulldog *used 4 protection hog hunting and yes fighting*


Are these your dogs? If so, why would we recommend a dog to you to be used for fighting? I don't think anyone on this forum condones that.

If these are not your dogs, then I apologize for the previous accusation. But, I'm sure the owner would not appreciate you posting their dogs on a public forum and announcing they are used for fighting.


----------



## american bulldog

the 2 at the top are my dogs the other pics are just good examples of the breed i dont fight my dogs but the have been into fights before like when i was
walkin them.. you can tell these are not fighting dogs the have no scars or marks but the breed comeS from a fighting and hog hunting background there workin dogs i just want a pitbull cause i truely love bully breeds 


AND I DONT MEAN WHICH ONE WOULD WIN IN A FIGHT I WAS COMPARING THE ATTRIBUTES OF THESE VERY SIMALAR BUT DIFFRENT BREEDS


----------



## American_Pit13

american bulldog said:


> I WAS COMPARING THE ATTRIBUTES OF THESE VERY SIMALAR BUT DIFFRENT BREEDS


Whats so similar about them? Not trying to be rude or an ass lol, just wondering.


----------



## smokey_joe

american bulldog said:


> the 2 at the top are my dogs the other pics are just good examples of the breed i dont fight my dogs but the have been into fights before like when i was
> walkin them.. you can tell these are not fighting dogs the have no scars or marks but the breed comeS from a fighting and hog hunting background there workin dogs i just want a pitbull cause i truely love bully breeds
> 
> AND I DONT MEAN WHICH ONE WOULD WIN IN A FIGHT I WAS COMPARING THE ATTRIBUTES OF THESE VERY SIMALAR BUT DIFFRENT BREEDS


Ok, I got you now. When I read your first post, I thought you meant those particular dogs were used for fighting. You were talking about the breed in general. I misunderstood your post.

Sorry.

Pretty dogs by the way!!


----------



## american bulldog

there both wonderful bully breed 2 athletic dogs both from fighting and workin g background and u would b suprised who many pitbulls have ab blood in them 
and some amercan bulldogs have apt blood in them as you can tell from the pics

pure scott Standard-type: an ideal male should be 23 to 27 inches at the withers and weigh from 75 to 110 lbs., females, 21 to 25 inches, 60 to 85 lbs. The weight should be proportional to size.
The weight should be proportional to size. 
















johnson blood Johnson-type: an ideal male should be 22 to 26 inches at the withers and weigh from 80 to 120 lbs. Females 20 to 24 inches, 60 to 90 lbs.
















performance type hybrid Males - 23 to 27 inches at the withers and weigh from 75 to 120 lbs.
Females - 21 to 25 inches at the withers, 60 to 90 lbs.
The weight should be proportional to size. 
















THE DOG 2 THE RIGHT IS MY 3 YEAR OLD FEMALE AB XENA 110 POUNDS


----------



## cane76

Ceartinly there are registered apbt with ab blod in them,but that also make's them far from pure,jmo....


----------



## money_killer

wat is this guy posting trying to tell us stuff we arent aware wat is his go?:roll:


----------



## shawn1234

American Bulldog, you forgot to mention the most important thing:

Gamebred APBT's were used to create the performance-bred american bulldogs (Scott-type). Not to mention all the other "breeds/lines" (if you can even call them that), like American Bullys, Whopper, Dagger, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Just as a side note...
for an American Bulldog (or mastiff) to work most efficiently (not just a watch dog) 
it should be btween 75-95 pounds. That seems to be the ideal 
size for any true working dog. Whether it be catching hogs or 
PP the 120 pounders eat too much and can not move the bulk
as well as a smaller dog. I am very sure that there is nothing a 120 
pound dog can do that a 100 pound dog can do better and more efficiently.


----------



## buzhunter

Seems to be a lot of this "my breed is better than pit bulls" bs going around lately. You know what? The proof is in the pudding. It's been tried in the past, it's being tried in the present, and it will be tried in the future. The outcome will always be the same. You are not going to find a more versatile breed out there. You're not going to find another breed with as much world-wide respect and amdiration. The only dog that will be more impressive than the APBT is the next generation of carefully bred APBTs.


----------



## american bulldog

if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


----------



## american bulldog

100 pound pitbull thats wut im talkin about a mutt pitbulls should not b that big 
a game pitbull at the max should b 75 pounds and thats huge


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Hi and welcome to the forum. You may want to do an intro and tell us about you and your dogs. There is also a photo section for pictures were you can share more of them.:welcome:



american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


 Why people breed mixes....well for any # of reasons; here are some: 
-because they breed for fad 
-the bigger is better thought process
- for cash
- to say they have a big bad a$$ dog
-ego
- to try and make their kennel have something they say is "RARE"
-because they are making a different breed
etc...

APBTs are not bred to be "guard" dogs. They also are not a guardian group, they are in the terrier group.

Why compare them to ones that are different breeds or mixes? 
It is like apples and oranges in my opinion.
People choose their dogs for their own personal reasons.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Health and stable temperment of a pit bull adds great genetic material to any and all breeds. So pit bull + (any other breed) = beter healthier dogs for the other breed. Too bad it waters down good pit blood!....lol


----------



## American_Pit13

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh.


To get stupid people who know nothing better to buy. Selling to people who have no idea what they are buying or people who want bigger dogs but the pitbull name.



american bulldog said:


> i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


And your bulldog can't hang from a rope 10 feet off the ground for an hour so whats your point. In 10 years of owning pits I have never had my property messed with so I think they do pretty good.


----------



## ericschevy

Yunno, People who don't make an introduction in the introduction forum usually don't intend on staying long..


----------



## Sampsons Dad

There is a very valid reason for mixing breeds but it is generally for a function.
like pit bull x Cat hound, Pit X Curr, Pit X Grey hound.
Many hunters swear by these mixes.


----------



## cane76

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


No you know it,
and a bunch of other suckers know it that have bought into a bunch of p.c bullshit,you find me a artical from old say apbts arent good guard dogs,ever here the tail of the apbt and the police man from the stratton boolk,lol.Ya and apbt is used to cross with mastiff,but only to make a better mastiff or bulldog,those breeds cant improve on the apbt which in its best forum is already perfect....
Go make a introduction before you start trolling home's...


----------



## smokey_joe

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


Then go join an AB forum. How the heck you gonna come here and call our dogs over rated?

If AB are so versatile, why do people breed them with APBT? See how that question can go two ways?


----------



## american bulldog

smokey calm down its not the end of the world guys. i love pitbulls mastiffs american bulldogs pretty much all dogs. ive owned pitbulls and american bulldogs
bandogges and there all great. i just lean towards american bulldogs more is that crime


----------



## cane76

so go make a proper intro and possably learn a thing are two,all is good!


----------



## smokey_joe

american bulldog said:


> smokey calm down its not the end of the world guys. i love pitbulls mastiffs american bulldogs pretty much all dogs. ive owned pitbulls and american bulldogs
> bandogges and there all great. i just lean towards american bulldogs more is that crime


Nope, you can like whatever you want. It's perfectly ok to state your preference. But, you don't have to call APBTs over rated when your on a pitbull forum. I wouldn't join an AB forum and then say that ABs are over rated. You had to have known someone would take offense when you said that.

Anyways, welcome to the forum.


----------



## buzhunter

Wel, you guys didn't leave much to say. Good points everyone.


----------



## MetalGirl30

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


Then why are you on a Pit Bull forum? You should be on an American Bulldog site.
Both are great breeds.
Just like Boxers come from Bulldogs...SO WHAT!!!
And how did the American Bulldog come to be,,by breeding different breeds to get the required results.
I do not think God said "Let there be Bulldogs" and then they magically appeared.
I tell you what..I bet you would not walk in my house or on my property without me being there! So to sit there and say a Pit Bull will not protect what they believe is their turf..is absurded. They were used to protect homestead and to control predators.


----------



## dennispits

The Apbt Is The Most Versatile Breed There Is. They Can Do Anything That You Train Them For. And Yes You Can Train Them To Gaurd. It Not Natural For Them To Be Viscious Gaurd Dogs. But You Can Make Them. As With The Ab They Are Natural. That Is What People Should Understand About The Apbt. They Were Breed To Be Trusting With All People. Going Back To The Days Of Fighting They Couldnt Be Hateful(if You Will) Toward The Opponets Owners Since He Had To Wash Them. My Dogs Will Gaurd My Property. Because Of The Willingness To Please Me. If I Am In A Situation That Is Dangerous To Me Then My Dogs Will Act On That. I Have Seen Some Gaurd Dogs That People Would Have To Put Away When Their Friends Come Over. What Would Be The Point In That.


----------



## reddoggy

american bulldog said:


> thif they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated.The reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


Hey Troll, uhh, this is an easy question to answer....

People keep mixing them because of fads. Just like blue is a fad so is big. Truth is that because of the mix you don't know what you're gonna get. People will continue to breed like this because uneducated folks such as yourself think they know what is best and damned if they are going to stop buying and encouraging this. Do I know Pit Bulls are bad at protetcing my property??? How in the hell do you know what I know. If you'd like I'll PM you my address and you can go ahead and try to step foot on my property... I dare you. Even better, you can watch my APBTs stand right next to me till I tell em' to go get you. Then you can come back here and try to argue your point again. And if you're gonna insult my dogs I'm gonna insult you: when you say combo words like they+are it's they're not there, learn how to read and write before you come around acting like a know it all! Oh and it's KNOW not no...


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I disagree.
People have been mixing pit buls into the other breeds for many years.
The FACT that the Pit Dog was one of the healthiest well built dogs is the reason it was desirable to add its blood to other breeds.


----------



## cerberus

american bulldog said:


> i own 3 american bulldogs and ive grown up wit pits both are wonderful breed
> but i just lean 2 the american bulldogs more there size strenght and drive a very
> agile athletic dog 4 there size im thinkin about getting a pitbull but wut bloodline
> i dont want a bully but a nice size pure breed pitbull


texas heat kennels has good size pitbulls


----------



## MetalGirl30

Did we run him off?


----------



## MY MIKADO

In the future if you don't give a person any kindling they can't build a fire. He was looking to get your goat and you all feed right into it. I have found it is best to just state your thoughts and then ignore them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Some times its fun to watch a person show their ignorance.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sampsons Dad said:


> Some times its fun to watch a person show their ignorance.


Yes it is but you have to walk a fine line you could find that not only was the ignorant one banned but you could be banned also. When tempers flare... bad words can be said. We all have to follow the rules of the forum. I would just hate to see something bad come out of threads like this one. Some people have nothing better to do than stir up emotions then they sit back and watch.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I am a peaceful person.
I don't allow internet tough guys to get under my skin.
I am not saying this person was like that...but rather I do not get emotional over internet bable. My yard is my priority. I do not stress over what is in the next guys yard. So If they try to get me raving or crazy...it won't happen. I am too easy going.


----------



## DieselDawg

People breed them with other breeds because they don't understand genetics...lol. They want all the attributes of a true APBT in a larger form. For your information, the early english/irish immigrants that originally brought the breed here have already bred them to be a bit bigger than the original until they got the 50-60 pound dogs. They stopped there for a reason.

There is nothing wrong with the dogs that you have pictured above that are your own...but there is something wrong with your reasoning behind proper breeding. Honestly, 95% of all dogs should not be bred...only the very special ones so that the correct traits are passed down.


----------



## MADBood

I was guilty of putting my foot in my mouth as well. Alot ppl are legends in their own minds. Sometimes you have to take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth. We are all here to learn from one another and there are some really experienced ppl here at gp...listen to them, they are wise. oh, and introduce yourself first next time.


----------



## BedlamBully

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


Did you think that maybe they breed APBT's with AB's and Mastiffs to make -THOSE- dogs more versatile??


----------



## FOSTER

good point


----------



## american bulldog

yeah it goes both ways but the pit uses mastiff and american bulldog blood alot
2 make bigger stronger bully lookin dogs in thew early days of the ab pits were mixed in but that was 4 the margentina and painter game type and the reason why i stoped posting is because everybody so sensitive and get affended so fast

painters zeke


----------



## american bulldog

The American Bulldog is a powerful, loyal and protective companion. Their eager nature to please their owners, their protectiveness and fondness for children made the American Bulldog the perfect family companion for our home.

The versatility of performance American Bulldogs makes this breed desirable for activities ranging from weight pull, protection sport, hog hunting, not to mention a great companion.










STOUT'S 'JJ' of PINEY WOODS

AKA WHITE KNIGHTS JJ


----------



## FOSTER

i really like painters zeke


----------



## cerberus

american bulldog said:


> if they are so versatile why do people breed them with american bulldogs and mastiffs huh. there a wonderful breed but honestly overated. the reason why i like american bulldogs because there good guard dogs pitbulls suck at protecting your property and you no it


come visit me at my home at two in the morning,the door is open :welcome: don't knock


----------



## Msmith1

reddoggy said:


> Do I know Pit Bulls are bad at protetcing my property??? How in the hell do you know what I know. If you'd like I'll PM you my address and you can go ahead and try to step foot on my property... I dare you. Even better, you can watch my APBTs stand right next to me till I tell em' to go get you. Then you can come back here and try to argue your point again. And if you're gonna insult my dogs I'm gonna insult you: when you say combo words like they+are it's they're not there, learn how to read and write before you come around acting like a know it all! Oh and it's KNOW not no...


I totally agree with you Reddoggy

*american bulldog*- Come to my house and I will show you that pits can be protective just like ANY breed if it is trained right look at those little ankle biters lol

I have 1 APBT and 2 Ambullies and if you come into my backyard or into my house you will get chewed up. They will not stop trying to go after you until I tell them the command "it's ok he/she's friend" or "that's enough"

Also this whole pits getting mixed with bulldogs and other larger breeds has been talked about SO MUCH it is annoying now... You mix breeds to create a new breed the new breed is called American Bullies so stop beating the topic to death.... I don't care if they make Ambullies I have two and I'm getting another one in Nov. as long as people realize that they are not pit bulls and they are American Bullies then I am ok with that


----------



## sw_df27

.......... what is the point you are trying to make here it's in the breeds standard to not be HA............... but I have one that will let you get close enough to pet and then try to get you all while wagging her tail so what is the point your trying to make....... The APBT was not breed to be protective but can and will


----------



## cane76

since when is being protective and human aggresive the same thing,thats my question?


----------



## Msmith1

cane76 said:


> since when is being protective and human aggresive the same thing,thats my question?


they aren't to me being protective is when someone is coming up to your house and they bark and go crazy but calm down after awhile or when told but good when out in public but to me human aggresive means they will bite someone no matter where or when


----------



## cane76

Msmith1 said:


> they aren't to me being protective is when someone is coming up to your house and they bark and go crazy but calm down after awhile or when told but good when out in public but to me human aggresive means they will bite someone no matter where or when


exactly,
people confuse a protective dog with a junkyard dog all the time,its a normal thing on apbt forums...


----------

